# Dull aged headlight restoration



## morhall (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey all - first post alert.

Picked up a decent Avus silver TT the other week and one of the first jobs for me was to try to remedy the headlights.

They were really foggy & scratched however I didn't really want to buy OEM so thought I'd give the Autoglym headlight restoration kit a try and at just 25 quid it was worth a shot in my opinion.

The first application of 800 grit gave me shivers - there was no going back. However by the time the 1500, 2000, 3000 and finally the rubbing compound was applied they look almost as good as new.

Hope you agree.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## charalampousn (May 2, 2021)

Looks brilliant i was thinking to buy that autoglym kit but i wasn't sure. I ll get it and do them in the next week or so


----------



## Telbert (May 13, 2021)

Did you lacquer them after or leave for the elements? Looking loads better whichever.


----------



## morhall (Mar 22, 2009)

Interesting that you should ask. I didn't lacquer them but I did consider it but couldn't find any definitive answers.

Any advice out there on the right and wrongs of applying a lacquer after final polishing?


----------



## Telbert (May 13, 2021)

If lacquering I'd flat with 3000 grit first to provide a good key for the lacquer. 
I lacquered mine with uv lacquer. Next I'm gonna flat and polish the lacquer and then use a clear vinyl wrap on top to protect from chips. If wrap gets damaged, easier to replace than go through the whole rigmarole again.


----------



## Gal (Aug 9, 2021)

Telbert said:


> If lacquering I'd flat with 3000 grit first to provide a good key for the lacquer.
> I lacquered mine with uv lacquer. Next I'm gonna flat and polish the lacquer and then use a clear vinyl wrap on top to protect from chips. If wrap gets damaged, easier to replace than go through the whole rigmarole again.


What UV lacquer did you use, plus clear vinyl?


----------



## Telbert (May 13, 2021)

Gal said:


> What UV lacquer did you use, plus clear vinyl?


The lacquer I used was https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284038356701 ... SwTmpffvor
but the vinyl (which still isn't on) has no label on it. I've had it for so long I can't remember anything about it. Even if it did, I couldn't recommend as I've not used it! Build lacquer up in thin coats to avoid runs or you'll spend more time flatting out the runs than waiting to do extra layers. Also don't do when it's damp or high humidity.

*EDIT* Found in my Ebay that the vinyl was the one below. Still can't attest to the quality though.
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/264565715957 ... %3A2334524


----------

